# SYP Lumber in Maryland?



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

It seems like I'm just in that area that SYP dimensional lumber is hard to find. I'm starting a workbench build and I keep thinking that if I can locate some SYP and not pay an arm and leg for it, I'll use it. The only SYP I've been able to find is pressure treated. Douglas fir would be my next choice but it seems only home depot carries 4×4's in it. The rest is white pine or whitewood. I checked a few lumber yards with the same story. If you go south 1 state into VA, it's plentiful. Does anyone know of any good places for SYP or douglas fir in Maryland preferable around the Crofton, Bowie, Annapolis area that don't charge an arm and a leg.


----------



## ChesapeakeBob (Nov 11, 2008)

Years ago, the old R Lumber Center in Edgewater sold SYP. Have you tried J.F Johnson… either location or John S. Wilson?


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't have a source for you, but I do wonder what type of wood lumber yards in MD sell for dimensional stock, such as 2×6s, 2×10s etc.?

I take it you want SYP after reading one of Chris Schwarz's books, am I right? I am working on a bench at the moment and almost went with SYP, but ended up getting European steamed beech instead. It was less expensive than Red Oak at my lumber dealer and makes for a sweet traditional workbench.

Best wishes on your bench build!


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

Haha you got it. It seems that lowes in Bowie where i live sells exclusively whitewood for al their lumber. Home depot carries mostly hem fir and they have some Douglas fir in 4×4's and 2×4's. The 4×4's are all decent quality and if I can't find any southern yellow pine, that will be my choice. The southern yellow pine they have is all treated. Also, finding anything over 4×4's in any species untreated seems scarce. I'm gonna check Johnson lumber in millersville as the one in edgewater seemed to carry what home depot did. I've never heard of the others on the list. I'll give them a call and see too. Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## jaydubya (Sep 13, 2010)

Its amazing that you guys have a hard time finding SYP. I go to menards (like lowes or HD but only in the midwest) and most of their 2x stock is SYP, especially the bigger stuff


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

BerBer, did you see this post?

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/33341

He's got a ton of red and white oak, not sure how much he wants for it, but if you can score it for cheap, it'd make a great wood for a workbench, especially the white oak.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

have you tried Maryland Select Hardwoods? It's near La Plata… A bit south of you, but they have good prices


----------



## GregInMaryland (Mar 11, 2010)

Greg

Frank Thomas Sawmill's price list includes SYP. They are north of Baltimore. I have never tried them, so I would call first. Their URL is: http://thomassawmill.com/

Greg in Maryland


----------



## BerBer5985 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys! I'll give it a shot! Anyone going to the show tomorrow at Timonium Fairgrounds?


----------

